# Ouchy! Swimmers Ear....



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2020)

Flipping uncomfortable!

Ear canals mostly closed-up due to swelling. Very sore and slight fever. Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.
Have vinegar spray to ease discomfort but it's like going-around with ears full of water all the time and causes a lack of hearing!. 
Paracetamol/Ibuprofen helps the pain and swelling.
Overall a bit disorientating!

So be careful with cotton buds, wet ears and any soreness....I may live!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2020)

When they calm down go to the doctor and get them to hoover your ears out. They pull all manner of crap out!


----------



## Blue (1 Oct 2020)

Had that once - from swimming.

I went to the Dr as I had almost total hearing loss. Glad to say it was an easy fix.

GWS.


----------



## Beebo (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....I may live!


Pray for Fabbers.

Ear ache is possibly the worst of all the aches. I had glue ear as a kid and would roll uncontrollably across the floor.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.


*Cough*


NHS advice said:


> *Important*
> 
> Do not use your fingers or any objects like cotton buds to remove earwax. This will push it in and make it worse.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *Cough*



house keys are much better....


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2020)

i found the ear plugs from decathlon worked a treat.


----------



## sight-pin (1 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> When they calm down go to the doctor and get them to hoover your ears out. They pull all manner of crap out!


hear! hear!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Flipping uncomfortable!
> 
> Ear canals mostly closed-up due to swelling. Very sore and slight fever. Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.
> Have vinegar spray to ease discomfort but it's like going-around with ears full of water all the time and causes a lack of hearing!.
> ...



Try olive oil or see your GP to get an appointment at the hospital to be professionally cleaned our-or go private just *leave the cotton buds alone*


----------



## Notafettler (1 Oct 2020)

Epiotic excellent ear cleanser
"Epiotic has now been improved, giving a greater ability to dissolve grease and debris, with a pH of 7.6
Shake well before use. Turn the white nozzle to open the bottle and then apply to the ear canal. Gently rub the base of the ear and then wipe the interior of the ear with a swab moistened with Epi-otic.
Contains salicylic acid, lactic acid and chitosanide."
Superb


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *Cough*


Yeah, I know but....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> house keys are much better....


Or a bic biro....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Try olive oil or see your GP to get an appointment at the hospital to be professionally cleaned our-or go private just *leave the cotton buds alone*


Regular or Extra-Virgin?


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Oct 2020)

I would be surprised if a doctor does anything other than tell you to use olive oil or to go privately. Certainly up here you won't find NHS help unless you are in chronic pain.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah, I know but....


I use a hair grip! 







I bent both prongs to restrict how far it can be shoved in and the end makes a good wax scraper. (I am not suggesting that anybody else does this but if you _do _then don't blame me if you damage your ears. And don't bother suing me either - I am not insured and I am skint! )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Flipping uncomfortable!
> 
> Ear canals mostly closed-up due to swelling. Very sore and slight fever. Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.
> Have vinegar spray to ease discomfort but it's like going-around with ears full of water all the time and causes a lack of hearing!.
> ...



Cotton buds can no longer be sold as of today


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cotton buds can no longer be sold as of today


Only plastic ones.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cotton buds can no longer be sold as of today


Plastic stemmed ones, paper ones still ok iirc
Plastic straw ban in England comes into force https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-54366461


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Regular or Extra-Virgin?


Almond Oil which you can get in small bottles from a pharmacy is good.


----------



## Andy_R (2 Oct 2020)

As my old granny used to say..."The only thing you should put in your ear, is your own elbow"


----------



## Trickedem (2 Oct 2020)

I get waxed up ears every now and then. I use Otex ear drops for a few days, then a meat baster with warm water to self syringe the ears. Very satisfying when pea sized lumps of wax come out and I can hear again.


----------



## Stephenite (3 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Epiotic excellent ear cleanser
> "Epiotic has now been improved, giving a greater ability to dissolve grease and debris, with a pH of 7.6
> Shake well before use. Turn the white nozzle to open the bottle and then apply to the ear canal. Gently rub the base of the ear and then wipe the interior of the ear with a swab moistened with Epi-otic.
> Contains salicylic acid, lactic acid and chitosanide."
> Superb


Have you tried this yourself? I googled epiotic and its only for cats and dogs it seems.


----------



## PK99 (3 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Flipping uncomfortable!
> 
> Ear canals mostly closed-up due to swelling. Very sore and slight fever. Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.
> Have vinegar spray to ease discomfort but it's like going-around with ears full of water all the time and causes a lack of hearing!.
> ...



Never insert anthing in your ear smaller than your elbow


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Flipping uncomfortable!
> 
> Ear canals mostly closed-up due to swelling. Very sore and slight fever. Probable cause over-judicious usage of cotton buds to dry/clean ears.
> Have vinegar spray to ease discomfort but it's like going-around with ears full of water all the time and causes a lack of hearing!.
> ...




Hang in there brother.


*Hang in there brother..... *


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Around here it is private only at a cost of £80, well worth it if they need doing.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Oct 2020)

Stephenite said:


> Have you tried this yourself? I googled epiotic and its only for cats and dogs it seems.


Cats and dogs?
Are you sure?
I thought it was just for dogs.
Anyway mister pedantic it works on Spaniels so I will be good for people...... that's not advice!!


----------



## Globalti (3 Oct 2020)

I used to get my ears syringed at the hospital, it was always a good excuse for a bit of smutty innuendo with the nurses.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Regular or Extra-Virgin?



Regular


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> I used to get my ears syringed at the hospital, it was always a good excuse for a bit of smutty innuendo with the nurses.



I have to go every 4 months but with Covid going on appointments have been cancelled


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Regular


Phew...bit cheaper ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2020)

Update: Almost 2 months on, it's still not gone, lessened but not abated. I can hear better but still too much tinnitus. Also the Docs say is to keep using the ear-spray.
It's bloody annoying....


----------

